# 7 string premiums?



## Bigfan (Jul 14, 2011)

So, uh I just saw this on a norwegian online store...

Sorry if this is old news.

Ibanez RG-827QMZ RDT EL-Gitar - Kr. 8.795,- : evenstadmusikk.no, Musikkutstyr på nett!


----------



## arcadia fades (Jul 14, 2011)

OH MY....


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks more like a mock up than a real guitar...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 14, 2011)

Very interesting!

It's only listed on a few Euro stores. I'll have to do some digging.

EDIT: It's not listed on any of the Ibanez EU sites. Perhaps a dealer jumped the gun?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 14, 2011)

sk3ks1s said:


> Looks more like a mock up than a real guitar...



Yea


----------



## ItWillDo (Jul 14, 2011)

If this turns out to be a joke, people are going to die...


----------



## Bigfan (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, it is available in online stores right now. Not a hoax, I assure you.


----------



## ItWillDo (Jul 14, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Well, it is available in online stores right now. Not a hoax, I assure you.


But it's not listen on the official Ibanez website, and it's only available in some Norwegian and Czech stores.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 14, 2011)

I hope thats real.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 14, 2011)

ItWillDo said:


> But it's not listen on the official Ibanez website, and it's only available in some Norwegian and Czech stores.


 
It definitley wouldn't be the first time a dealer posted a guitar before it hits the Ibanez sites. Ibanez does send out materials before updating thier site. 

Can anyone fluent in those languages see if these are listed as "in stock"?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 14, 2011)

(Have seen a better price? Tell us here.)
from $. 377, -/mon
Read more
temporarily out of stock
Please contact us for delivery time.
Manufacturer: Ibanez

Specs:
Ibanez RG-PREMIUM 7 strings. Guitar is equipped with CAP Cup microphones are specially designed for this series. Edge Zero 2 tremolosystem.
Body: linden tree with quilted maple top in
Neck: 5 divided Wizard neck with maple and walnut / 25.5 "scale length
Microphones: 2 x CAP Cup humbuckers and 1 x CAP VM single coil
Tremolo: Edge Zero 2
Controls: 5 pos.bryter for microphone selection, volume and tone control
Color: RDT Red Desert

Sounds very nice.


----------



## atimoc (Jul 14, 2011)

Hot damn!


----------



## Bigfan (Jul 14, 2011)

They are out of stock (or not in stock yet, really) at the moment. I guess I'll buy one soon enough, as they're the same price as the six-strings.


----------



## Greatoliver (Jul 14, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Can anyone fluent in those languages see if these are listed as "in stock"?



I am fluent in every language.

Google Translate


Not in stock


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 14, 2011)

If these are going to be coming to the US in either that Purple or Orange I'll HAVE to snag them.


----------



## Toxin (Jul 14, 2011)

seems what ibanez starts to move in the right direction


----------



## jymellis (Jul 14, 2011)

ohhh i will have one of these! this will be my first new guitar in near 20 years!!!


----------



## Dan (Jul 14, 2011)

I've played the 6 string version and if they are anything like those i will definately think about snagging one of these. I am expecting a silly price tag though


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 14, 2011)

If that does in fact come out. I will own one for sure.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 14, 2011)

I just has GASgasm.


----------



## Sollesnes (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice. Not really loving the mix of gold and black hardware though. 

I know this website has put out some guitars that are supposed to be japan-only before, so could it be made for the japanese market?


----------



## lemeker (Jul 14, 2011)

that is pretty sexy, the last thing I need is another 7, but this might be too hard to pass up.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 14, 2011)

Plug said:


> I've played the 6 string version and if they are anything like those i will definately think about snagging one of these. I am expecting a silly price tag though


 
According to that site the prices are identical to their 6-string counterparts.



Sollesnes said:


> Nice. Not really loving the mix of gold and black hardware though.
> 
> I know this website has put out some guitars that are supposed to be japan-only before, so could it be made for the japanese market?


 
Gold? Where do you see gold? It looks like all Chrome, just like the other Premiums.


----------



## Sollesnes (Jul 14, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gold? Where do you see gold? It looks like all Chrome, just like the other Premiums.



 Tuners?
Must be the light playing tricks on my eyes.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 14, 2011)

If it's real, I'll need a mod to help update THE GREAT LIST.

Looks pretty spanky though, if it's legit.

*EDIT:* Ibanez has a page for it on their Russian website, although there's no info, but the text is definitely on the page.

http://www.ibanez.ru/catalog/?t=A033526


----------



## Isan (Jul 14, 2011)

It will also be available in Black 
IBANEZ RG827Z-BK | | Ibanez Guitars


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jul 14, 2011)

hmm, 8.795 Kr are ca. 1.120 Euros 
seems a gooood price


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 14, 2011)

Jinogalpa said:


> hmm, 8.795 Kr are ca. 1.120 Euros
> seems a gooood price



For you. USD sucks ass now.


----------



## Bigfan (Jul 14, 2011)

Jinogalpa said:


> hmm, 8.795 Kr are ca. 1.120 Euros
> seems a gooood price



It's pretty good, for Norwegian prices, but that's the same as what the six-string versions cost, so it'll probably be a bit cheaper in many other countries.


----------



## Nonservium (Jul 14, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If these are going to be coming to the US in either that Purple or Orange I'll HAVE to snag them.




Orange  Hell I've been eyeballing a 6 since they hit. That orange makes me feel funny downstairs


----------



## Isan (Jul 14, 2011)

it'll MUCH cheaper in the us @ about 900$


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 14, 2011)

Isan said:


> it'll MUCH cheaper in the us @ about 900$



I love you.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow, that looks amazing......more GAS...heeeelp!
If I buy one more guitar, my g/f will kill me (all the cases are stacked up in the living room, I think that looks awesome...)


----------



## atimoc (Jul 14, 2011)

--double post--


----------



## atimoc (Jul 14, 2011)

Ibanez RG827QMZ Red Desert | AUDIOTEK MEGASTORE

This Czech site says 816 euros.


----------



## Valserp (Jul 14, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Wow, that looks amazing......more GAS...heeeelp!
> If I buy one more guitar, my g/f will kill me (all the cases are stacked up in the living room, I think that looks awesome...)



Didn't you have like 4 1527M's? Just sell one 

On a side note - sorry for the slight derail, but can someone with more business knowledge tell me how exactly Ibanez aren't shooting themselves in the foot with the Premium line?

I mean - the hype compares them to prestiges easily... Stock pickups are the same shiznit, the trem is arguably second to the Edge Zero, but it seems that the EZ's are now made in China and are said to be of much lower-grade metal.

So if one follows Ibanez's own words and specs - Prestiges only differ from Premiums by the price tag. So what's the future for Prestige?


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 14, 2011)

Valserp said:


> Didn't you have like 4 1527M's? Just sell one



No, I only have three of those


----------



## ItWillDo (Jul 14, 2011)

So wait basically the premium is going to be just as (a little more maybe) expensive as the RGD7320? This is going to be a hard choice now


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 14, 2011)

These will be popular. I will buy one, I will put good pickups in it and I will compare it to my RG7620 and RG8527Z to see where it compares exactly to the J customs fretwork and playability and tone of the 7620.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 14, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> No, I only have three of those



Tragic.









J/K


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 14, 2011)

7620s had J Craft fretwork? Awesome! 
These are pretty sweet but I'm gonna look for a used prestige when the time comes for another guitar.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 14, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Tragic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know it's totally nuts having the exact same guitar three times, but I really love that white RG1527M, and here in Europe those are not available anymore.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 14, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> 7620s had J Craft fretwork? Awesome!
> These are pretty sweet but I'm gonna look for a used prestige when the time comes for another guitar.



As did 7420's and 1527's. Anything built in Japan was technically built by team J.Craft.

J.Custom, on the other hand, is a whole nother ball game, but by the looks of the guitars they showed off at winter NAMM, the frets on those premiums came pretty damn close.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 14, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> I know it's totally nuts having the exact same guitar three times, but I really love that white RG1527M, and here in Europe those are not available anymore.



That's true, I wouldn't mind getting a hold of one of those and having the piezo mod done to it. My RG1527RB is my only 7.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 14, 2011)

Xaios said:


> That's true, I wouldn't mind getting a hold of one of those and having the piezo mod done to it. My RG1527RB is my only 7.



The RG1527RB IMO is a classic, and those are not made anymore, right? At least here they are not available anymore! I love the RB color as well!


----------



## myampslouder (Jul 14, 2011)

A new Ibanez 7 With a trem and not black This excites me in ways that shouldn't be mentioned. 

Ironically As pathatic as it is. I got even more excited over hearing that it will come in black also. I have issues


----------



## kris_jammage (Jul 14, 2011)

Make it a hardtail and im all over it!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh fucking shit.


----------



## Curt (Jul 14, 2011)

This needs to be a U.S. Production model. I believe it would sell amazingly.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 14, 2011)

FUCK FUUCK FUUUCK! such a smart move, ibanez! the GAS is all over me.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh my sweet Jesus....

When (you know they will!!!) these hit the US I might need to get one in each color, Red and Cobalt Blue at least! 

Now Ibanez just needs to make an S Premium and I will forever be in debt!


----------



## myampslouder (Jul 14, 2011)

An S premium and and S7 premium would make my balls explode. So much awesome


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh man, do want!


----------



## apiss (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll have two, please.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 14, 2011)

in all seriousness, this is exactly what i was hoping for. my favourite premium color as a 7-string. slap in some nice DiMarzio's and that thing is perfect!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 14, 2011)

This looks very nice.


----------



## JamesGrote (Jul 14, 2011)

Picture of black version:
Ibanez RG827Z Black | AUDIOTEK MEGASTORE


----------



## Clydefrog (Jul 14, 2011)

Wonder if it's just the photo but man, that rosewood looks so gross.


----------



## JamesGrote (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm just amazed to see an Ibanez 7 string fretboard without center dots. Wow!


----------



## Korngod (Jul 14, 2011)

This is almost everything ibanez fans have been asking for (for the most part), for the last few years. I think they would be stupid to not release this in the states and it wouldnt hurt to throw in a few more colors (but just this one is fine too!!!)


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 15, 2011)

Korngod said:


> This is almost everything ibanez fans have been asking for (for the most part), for the last few years. I think they would be stupid to not release this in the states and it wouldnt hurt to throw in a few more colors (but just this one is fine too!!!)



They will release it here, they know this guitar well have a lot of sales. 

And as far as colors, I would love to see a trans green one! Also some models with flame maple instead of quilt and maple fretboards, but These are just suggestions.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 15, 2011)

from what i found out, it will not come out until 2012. that's when it will be available here in germany, at least. dunno about the US, but i guess 2012 goes for the european mainland then.

i can't wait. but i guess i have to.


----------



## Jontain (Jul 15, 2011)

If this comes in the orange finish I will litterally shit.

Do WANT!


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jul 15, 2011)

GAS Operation Tactic:

1. enough time to save some money until 2012 
2. when it's out -> grab 2 of em (Red & maybe Orange or TransBlack ?)


----------



## leandroab (Jul 15, 2011)

For the love of god make the orange finish an option for this 7 string!!!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jul 15, 2011)

EPIC! 
...haven't got any money though?
Maybe I should consider selling my body to the towns women? Or see if I can sell the devil my soul... AGAIN! 

On another note: I wonder if there, at some point in the future, will be an 8string Premium line?! :O


----------



## Felvin (Jul 15, 2011)

Invisible singlecoil or am I missing something?

Whatever. If there's no PRS SE 7 available til this beauty hits the stores this will be my next Guitar.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 15, 2011)

Felvin said:


> Invisible singlecoil or am I missing something?
> 
> Whatever. If there's no PRS SE 7 available til this beauty hits the stores this will be my next Guitar.



No, it looks like this one is basically a 7 string version of the Premiums from the US, which are HH. At least the ones with the quilted maple "tops".


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 15, 2011)

Not my cup of tea, but yeah, it is definitely on the market and for sale.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jul 15, 2011)

I LOVE waking up to awesome threads like these!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 15, 2011)

I see these possibly rearing thier heads at this upcoming Summer NAMM, though if they are slated for 2012, then perhaps they'll be at the upcoming Winter NAMM. 

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## myampslouder (Jul 15, 2011)

I would think winter namm. saw a lot of people over at jemsite saying that ibanez wasn't even gonna be at summer namm.

What really blows my mind is how they let the cat out of the bag so early for these but they were really hush hush about the 2011 lineup this past january at winter namm


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 15, 2011)

myampslouder said:


> I would think winter namm. saw a lot of people over at jemsite saying that ibanez wasn't even gonna be at summer namm.
> 
> What really blows my mind is how they let the cat out of the bag so early for these but they were really hush hush about the 2011 lineup this past january at winter namm



They learned that niche guitars like this rely on hype, much like Apple builds hype before releasing a new iWhatever. By making this thread we're already getting people to buy these axes when they come out without them having to sell it to us


----------



## anthonyfaso (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks like we're gonna need this.


----------



## insaneshawnlane (Jul 15, 2011)

myampslouder said:


> An S premium and and S7 premium would make my balls explode. So much awesome




I don't think I've ever had so much GAS. An S7 Premium would be the best thing ever.


----------



## myampslouder (Jul 15, 2011)

An S7 Premium would be amazing but I'm not getting my hopes up. Honestly i think Ibanez is shooting themselves in the foot by not offering a prestige model S7 or more S prestige models in general.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 15, 2011)

IF that's real, I WILL fucking buy one, mark my fucking words! I WILL!

Also if this wasn't posted yet, I found this as well:




But who wants another black 7-string? Not me!

Maybe we'll see something in a few days at Summer NAMM.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah, dunno why there needs to be another black ibanez 7 string. they could have put it out in that nice blue of one of the lower end premium sixers, or just go with a fresh color instead.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not really sure I understand the motivation behind the black one, as it's incredibly similar to the RG7320:






Aside from the pickups, fret dot placement, hardware colour and maybe QC, it's exactly the same guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 15, 2011)

Black is a safe color. I know if you look at this site enough you'll start believing only bright pink and yellow guitars sell, but black is still the color that moves off shelves the most.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jul 15, 2011)

anyone know anything about the quality of those Edge-Zero II bridges?

i would totally pay for one of these, but that Edge-Zero II scares me a bit, especially when i can still get an RG7620 w/a lo-pro edge for still less than what these will go for


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Aside from the pickups, fret dot placement, hardware colour and maybe QC, it's exactly the same guitar.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 15, 2011)

As ridiculously awesome as this is, I vastly prefer the S and RGA over the regular RG. If there were a Premium S7 and RGA7 I'd buy both.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jul 15, 2011)

JohnIce said:


> As ridiculously awesome as this is, I vastly prefer the S and RGA over the regular RG. If there were a Premium S7 and RGA7 I'd buy both.



+1 on the RGA7's. 

I just can't really seem to get into the S's that much, personally.


----------



## littledoc (Jul 16, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Black is a safe color. I know if you look at this site enough you'll start believing only bright pink and yellow guitars sell, but black is still the color that moves off shelves the most.



Yup. I once took an S Prestige with a gorgeous burl maple top to Guitar Center to see if they could offer me a trade. They offered $250 for it, and one of their excuses for the extreme low-ball was that "it's not black", so it wouldn't sell. Needless to say I sold it on eBay. For a grand. 

And I could be wrong, but it seems to me that one of the ways Ibanez keeps the price down on their high-end guitars is by sticking with pretty simple appointments. Pretty much all the Prestige guitars are black or white with dot inlays. No top woods, no fancy stains or elaborate inlays. Obviously there are some exceptions like the maple-topped S Prestige or the Jems with the vine inlays, but then again those tend to be some of the more expensive Ibanez guitars as well.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Jul 16, 2011)

Who would buy a RG premium 7 for 700e if you can add 100e+ and you can get a real japanese 1527  ???


----------



## Elijah (Jul 16, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> but black is still the color that moves off shelves the most.



Might that be because the number of black guitars they offer far outweighs the other finishes?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 16, 2011)

Elijah said:


> Might that be because the number of black guitars they offer far outweighs the other finishes?



I wasn't just talking about Ibanez. Look at all the black guitars ESP, Schecter, Gibson, Fender, etc. put out. 

Though have you looked at the Ibanez lineup lately, most guitars either come in a color other than black or are available in a color other than black.


----------



## eurolove (Jul 16, 2011)

i honestly wonder what would happen if ibanez decided to sell their 7 strings with no finish, no inlays and no pickups and for less; they would save loads in the long run on production. seems to me that most of the 7 string community modd/personalise the shit out of their guitars anyway. a pickup replacement seems mandatory on most of the 7's at least. i would sure as hell love pick up a skeleton ibby and pay getting finishes and pickups to MY specs.


----------



## TJV (Jul 16, 2011)

Premium? What does it even mean?
Is it something what Prestige was in the beginning.

I remember when I bought my first Prestige in 2001 and it was awesome. Prestige meant something, finishing touch was more than average Ibby had.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 16, 2011)

It still does. Prestiges are built by a completely different company than these guitars.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2011)

Xaios said:


> I'm not really sure I understand the motivation behind the black one, as it's incredibly similar to the RG7320:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you think the Indo 7320 is on par with a Japanese Prestige model you need to play more guitars 

Also just a note, you won't see anything from Summer NAMM as Ibanez isn't exhibiting this year. Actually most major vendors aren't exhibiting this year. That said the model will be coming to the US:

RG927QM - Red Desert - MAP $1100

That's from Rich Harris who is an Ibanez dealer. They were detailed in the latest Ibanez sales meetings apparently. To give you an idea of what they'll sell for MAP on the 6 string Premiums was $900


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 16, 2011)

^I think he was refering to a black premium rg7, not prestige. But still, completely uncomparable.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> ^I think he was refering to a black premium rg7, not prestige. But still, completely uncomparable.



My bad you're correct, I glanced and thought it said Prestige on the headstock


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 16, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Also just a note, you won't see anything from Summer NAMM as Ibanez isn't exhibiting this year. Actually most major vendors aren't exhibiting this year. That said the model will be coming to the US:



Most Japanese vendors? Is this a result of the earthquakes/tsunami or nothing to do with that? I do know that it has put a slow down on Ibanez Japan production, not a halt, just a slow down.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 16, 2011)

Edit: Nevermind, someone already said what I was going to say. Still, reading comprehension FTW. 

But seriously, does ANYONE around here own a Premium series RG? Sure, the QC and fretwork on the guitars they took to NAMM looked great, but it'd be nice to get some confirmation from someone that owns a retail guitar that it translated into the real world.

And also, nice as the Premium guitars *might* be, doubling the price for better QC and slightly better pickups won't be a justifiable decision in the minds of most of their target demo, IE the hordes of seven string owners who don't post on this forum and obsess over matters like whether or not a Japanese or Indo or Korean guitar has better QC.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 16, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Edit: Nevermind, someone already said what I was going to say. Still, reading comprehension FTW.
> 
> But seriously, does ANYONE around here own a Premium series RG? Sure, the QC and fretwork on the guitars they took to NAMM looked great, but it'd be nice to get some confirmation from someone that owns a retail guitar that it translated into the real world.
> 
> And also, nice as the Premium guitars *might* be, doubling the price for better QC and slightly better pickups won't be a justifiable decision in the minds of most of their target demo, IE the hordes of seven string owners who don't post on this forum and obsess over matters like whether or not a Japanese or Indo or Korean guitar has better QC.



Mountainjam has a Cobalt Blue one and he absolutely loves it. I also saw a few reviews from owners on Youtube and there as been I think three Premium NGDs on this board.

The Premiums seem to me like the higher end Pro Series of Jackson, the Pro Mods of Charvel, and the LTD Deluxe series of ESP, Simply more of a budget instrument with good features, not the best, but still a damn good guitar. 

From what I have been told, they are either Good but not as good as Prestiges, as good as Prestiges, or even better than the Prestiges 

And I would pay for better pickups and QC, I do not mind paying for good shit, so, for me at least, that's fine. I have been GAS for one of these in each color for a long time -

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RG3250MZ


----------



## Xaios (Jul 16, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> And I would pay for better pickups and QC, I do not mind paying for good shit, so, for me at least, that's fine. I have been GAS for one of these in each color for a long time -



As would I, but as I said, most people on this forum are that discerning type. Don't kid yourself though, we don't represent the average player, especially the average 17 year old looking to get "my first deathcore guitar." The kind of person shopping for guitars in the $500-$1,000 range would look at it and say "LOLWUT?" They would then proceed to buy the functionally identical guitar for half the price. And then maybe, just MAYBE, they might change the pickups. After all, is "well they're really similar, but this one's just built better" really a good sales pitch to use when trying to compare products made under the same brand name?

At least it seems the quality is at least there to justify it for the people who take such things into consideration.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 16, 2011)

Xaios said:


> As would I, but as I said, most people on this forum are that discerning type. Don't kid yourself though, we don't represent the average player, especially the average 17 year old looking to get "my first deathcore guitar." The kind of person shopping for guitars in the $500-$1,000 range would look at it and say "LOLWUT?" They would then proceed to buy the functionally identical guitar for half the price. And then maybe, just MAYBE, they might change the pickups. After all, is "well they're really similar, but this one's just built better" really a good sales pitch to use when trying to compare products made under the same brand name?
> 
> At least it seems the quality is at least there to justify it for the people who take such things into consideration.



This is true. Thy only way to prove if a guitar is "better" or not is to play the instruments themselves. 

Also most kids never like spending money on guitars anyway, they have no idea on what guitar is better or now. I had a kid once tell me how his $400
ESP is better than my Jackson USA Soloist


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 16, 2011)

Xaios said:


> But seriously, does ANYONE around here own a Premium series RG? Sure, the QC and fretwork on the guitars they took to NAMM looked great, but it'd be nice to get some confirmation from someone that owns a retail guitar that it translated into the real world.


Its basically a prestige made in indonesia.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 16, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Its basically a prestige made in indonesia.




DUDE quit posting that guitar I cannot change pants every time I see this thing!!!

Dammit be right back...

But he is right they are basically Prestiges MII


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 17, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> DUDE quit posting that guitar I cannot change pants every time I see this thing!!!
> 
> Dammit be right back...
> 
> But he is right they are basically Prestiges MII




Yeah man I really feel that way. I played the premium and a black prestige (not sure what model #) extensively at my local music store. They offered both guitars to me for the same price. They both felt and played incredibly similar, but ultimately the quilt, fret work, and real wood binding got me over the mij.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 17, 2011)

Xaios said:


> I'm not really sure I understand the motivation behind the black one, as it's incredibly similar to the RG7320:
> 
> Aside from the pickups, fret dot placement, hardware colour and maybe QC, it's exactly the same guitar.


 
QC is BIG. It's the reason that folks spend more on certain guitars. You can take the finest hardwoods, the most expertly machined hardware, and the most boutique hand wound pickups and make a guitar, but if the QC is off it isn't worth shit. QC makes or breaks an instrument, simply writing it off isn't very wise. 

As someone who digs the aesthetics of black guitars (gotta love UVs ) I'd love to be able to get one with significantly better fretwork. 



Xaios said:


> Edit: Nevermind, someone already said what I was going to say. Still, reading comprehension FTW.
> 
> But seriously, does ANYONE around here own a Premium series RG? Sure, the QC and fretwork on the guitars they took to NAMM looked great, but it'd be nice to get some confirmation from someone that owns a retail guitar that it translated into the real world.
> 
> And also, nice as the Premium guitars *might* be, doubling the price for better QC and slightly better pickups won't be a justifiable decision in the minds of most of their target demo, IE the hordes of seven string owners who don't post on this forum and obsess over matters like whether or not a Japanese or Indo or Korean guitar has better QC.


 
I think you're over simplifying it, and signioficantly underestimating the average buyer in this day and age. 

QC is easily dicernable, if a guitar feels better in your hands (and is marketed heavily as an "upgrade") the average player is going to go with it. QC is truly what you're spending your cash on, materials and parts are trivial in the grand scheme of how much it costs to build an import, mass produced guitar these days.



Xaios said:


> As would I, but as I said, most people on this forum are that discerning type. Don't kid yourself though, we don't represent the average player, especially the average 17 year old looking to get "my first deathcore guitar." The kind of person shopping for guitars in the $500-$1,000 range would look at it and say "LOLWUT?" They would then proceed to buy the functionally identical guitar for half the price. And then maybe, just MAYBE, they might change the pickups. After all, is "well they're really similar, but this one's just built better" really a good sales pitch to use when trying to compare products made under the same brand name?
> 
> At least it seems the quality is at least there to justify it for the people who take such things into consideration.


 
Once again, I don't think you're looking at it the right way. You're looking at it from the "penny pincher" prospective. You know the guys who usually shop the used market and talk about how Epiphones and Squires are identical to thier more expensive counterparts. 

The buyer in the $500 - $1000 range have already typically owned a guitar and are looking for an upgrade (these days most "entry" guitars are in the sub $400 range), thus they're interested in looking at the midrange stuff, not the bottom of the barrel. 

Not to mention for that age bracket you're probably looking at someone whose parents are buying the guitar, and if there's one thing parents (older folks in general really) understand it's the value of quality. They'll see the cheapo with it's lower pricing and not so extravagent branding and see an inferior product. 

I just overall think you're significantly underestimating the importance of QC and quality in general for the average buyer. I've worked and shops so I can see how well these will do with just a pinch of standard sales steering.


----------



## infernalreaper (Jul 17, 2011)

cant wait till them guitars hit stores


----------



## littledoc (Jul 17, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> This is true. Thy only way to prove if a guitar is "better" or not is to play the instruments themselves.
> 
> Also most kids never like spending money on guitars anyway, they have no idea on what guitar is better or now. I had a kid once tell me how his $400
> ESP is better than my Jackson USA Soloist



To point I think that's true, but  and as a disclaimer, my last five guitars have been USA-made, and I've owned an Ibanez Prestige  if there's one great epic con played on guitarists, it's the prestige pricing often associated with USA or Japanese made guitars. The reality is that there are plenty of terrible guitars that were made in the US or Japan, and plenty of first-class imports. You truly cannot judge a guitar by where it was made, or whether it was made by a small-time luthier or in a big factory. But just like with cars or anything else, people too easily buy into the idea that if it's twice as expensive, it must be twice as good.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 17, 2011)

littledoc said:


> To point I think that's true, but  and as a disclaimer, my last five guitars have been USA-made, and I've owned an Ibanez Prestige  if there's one great epic con played on guitarists, it's the prestige pricing often associated with USA or Japanese made guitars. The reality is that there are plenty of terrible guitars that were made in the US or Japan, and plenty of first-class imports. You truly cannot judge a guitar by where it was made, or whether it was made by a small-time luthier or in a big factory. But just like with cars or anything else, people too easily buy into the idea that if it's twice as expensive, it must be twice as good.



I agree with that too an extent, but like Max said, you're paying for a higher standard of QC more than anything. 

I'll also add I've never played an import with mind-boggling fretwork, though the PRS SEs have come closest to the fretwork from my MIA standard strat (still my personal benchmark for fretwork).


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 18, 2011)

littledoc said:


> To point I think that's true, but  and as a disclaimer, my last five guitars have been USA-made, and I've owned an Ibanez Prestige  if there's one great epic con played on guitarists, it's the prestige pricing often associated with USA or Japanese made guitars. The reality is that there are plenty of terrible guitars that were made in the US or Japan, and plenty of first-class imports. You truly cannot judge a guitar by where it was made, or whether it was made by a small-time luthier or in a big factory. But just like with cars or anything else, people too easily buy into the idea that if it's twice as expensive, it must be twice as good.




I was more focusing on the fact that USA Select and Custom Shop Jacksons themselves are some kickass guitars. Sure a few bad ones have slipped out even way before the Fender Buyout, but for the most part they are great quality guitars. JCF online and Jackson Guitar Palace forum threads have confirmed this. The kid was simply arguing over the fact that since not as many people play Jacksons as ESPs so obviously Jackson was inferior. Also because bands like Atreyu, Devildriver, Metallica, ext played them the HAVE to be the best gutiar ever, just shows how naive kids are when it comes to guitars. When I mentioned Chris Broderick was playing Jacksons he said "Who the Fuck is that?" I mean I love ESPs and LTDs but I love Jackson too. Plus many people love Jacksons, not just because the are the name Jackson, but because they are the guitars they love the most. DjPharoah, resident Jackson Soloist Lord , is an example. 

I completely 100% agree with the fact that you should never judge a guitar on where it was made. Mass produced or made by a luthier, most guitars built period are great quality guitars. Sure some bad ones slip out every now and again, but no matter what product is made that will happen, human nature. I mean look at these Premiums and how people like them, I just love Jackson USA Models!

Then again I just love guitars. Period. 

As far as cars haha...Honda has my vote for actual cars and FORD, Dodge, and GMC/Chevy for pickup trucks ( I always will need one or two, a single real wheel for snow plow work and off road/mudding and a dually to tow my mowers for work and our farm equipment) the Redneck in me is coming out


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 18, 2011)

UltimaWeapon said:


> Who would buy a RG premium 7 for 700e if you can add 100e+ and you can get a real japanese 1527  ???



Quilted maple top could be a factor. Plus I'd rather have DiMarzio made pickups than Ibanez ones. And quality on the premiums seems to be similar to Prestige guitars.

I'd definitley choose this new RG927QM over the new black (seriously Ibanez?) RG1527.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jul 19, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> Quilted maple top could be a factor. Plus I'd rather have DiMarzio made pickups than Ibanez ones. And quality on the premiums seems to be similar to Prestige guitars.
> 
> I'd definitley choose this new RG927QM over the new black (seriously Ibanez?) RG1527.


 
its a maple cap/veneer... not really a top... which means is really thin and doesnt serve the purpose of adding attack like a typical PRS/Les Paul.... 

since the cap is so thin, its just serving the pupose to look nicer.. its all cosmetic... IMO they look awesome

and id would still go w/the RG1527... it has a "prestige" neck, not a "premium" neck.. which still probably a more comfortable finish and neck profile... and it has an Edge Zero bridge, not an Edge Zero II bridge... remember the whole Edge Pro II and Edge III thing? they fuckin sucked... meaning the Edge Zero is almost guaranteed to a superior bridge to the Edge Zero II.... and the last thing i wanna risk on a guitar like this is a shitty trem


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 19, 2011)

The Edge Zero II is made in the same facility as the Edge Zero. It's just a significantly simplified design, hence why it's cheaper to make.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 19, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> its a maple cap/veneer... not really a top... which means is really thin and doesnt serve the purpose of adding attack like a typical PRS/Les Paul....
> 
> since the cap is so thin, its just serving the pupose to look nicer.. its all cosmetic... IMO they look awesome
> 
> and id would still go w/the RG1527... it has a "prestige" neck, not a "premium" neck.. which still probably a more comfortable finish and neck profile... and it has an Edge Zero bridge, not an Edge Zero II bridge... remember the whole Edge Pro II and Edge III thing? they fuckin sucked... meaning the Edge Zero is almost guaranteed to a superior bridge to the Edge Zero II.... and the last thing i wanna risk on a guitar like this is a shitty trem



The Edge Zero 2 is, from what I hear, pretty good. I would still get the RG1527, as I owned one and loved it. Like Mountainjam said they are basically Prestiges but made in Indonesia.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 19, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Edge Zero II is made in the same facility as the Edge Zero. It's just a significantly simplified design, hence why it's cheaper to make.


tha tis good to know. i was a little sceptic about it, while being a huge fan of the edge zero.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 20, 2011)

Isan said:


> it'll MUCH cheaper in the us @ about 900$



I hate America.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

UltimaWeapon said:


> Who would buy a RG premium 7 for 700e if you can add 100e+ and you can get a real japanese 1527  ???



So you have the ZPS in the trem to do cool Herman Li-esque guitar lifts.

I don't know if I'm joking or not.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 20, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> So you have the ZPS in the trem to do cool Herman Li-esque guitar lifts.
> 
> I don't know if I'm joking or not.


 
Dude, I actually have an EGEN18 and the prospect of doing some of those ridiculous whammy bar antics scares the SHIT out of me!! I could never do it....


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jul 20, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Edge Zero II is made in the same facility as the Edge Zero. It's just a significantly simplified design, hence why it's cheaper to make.


 
OOHHHH.... i was thinking that it was EXACTLY the same as the Edge Zero when it comes to functionality, which led me to believe that these were made out of cheaper materials

have you actually tried one out in person? if so, how well did it seem to stay in tune and how smooth was the operation of it?


----------



## Sollesnes (Aug 1, 2011)

Contacted the store, and they contacted Ibanez. The guitar will be available in December this year.


----------



## linchpin (Aug 1, 2011)

Sollesnes said:


> Contacted the store, and they contacted Ibanez. The guitar will be available in December this year.


Hopefully with a reverse headstock


----------



## Skullet (Aug 1, 2011)

I was in my local music shop a few weeks back (www.guitar.co.uk ) .I mentioned this to one of the guys that work there n he said the quilted red one will be £735 and the black £685 and will be in about dec/jan time


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sollesnes said:


> The guitar will be available in December this year.


Christmas present! 


Any other colors, or just red an black? I want an orange or purple quilt one.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 1, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> Christmas present!
> 
> 
> Any other colors, or just red an black? I want an orange or purple quilt one.



Christmas? Hell yeah man I want two! 

I hope Cobalt and trans black are options as well...I want one in all colors!!!


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 1, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> Christmas present!
> 
> 
> Any other colors, or just red an black? I want an orange or purple quilt one.



I think that they're only going to have it in red and black to begin with. To see if they're going to sell well, at all.

Not every guitarist is like us on this forum.


----------



## Syriel (Aug 3, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Edge Zero II is made in the same facility as the Edge Zero. It's just a significantly simplified design, hence why it's cheaper to make.



So quality wise the EZ and the EZ-II are almost the same? I was thinking of getting an EZ / EZ-II to mod my Xiphos 7 with a trem. I'm intrigued with the ZPS and loved it when I played the RGD2127z, but its color ( chrome ) isn't exactly my thing, as opposed to the EZ-II on the 7320z which was black. Unless there's a black EZ available.


----------



## t_phong (Aug 11, 2011)

I just wish Ibanez make a 7-string with hard tail bridge, something like the RG 7621.Cause i want a 7621 soooo bad !!!


----------



## Felvin (Aug 11, 2011)

t_phong said:


> I just wish Ibanez make a 7-string with hard tail bridge, something like the RG 7621.Cause i want a 7621 soooo bad !!!



A fixed bridge Prestige would be awesome. The only Ibanez 7 with a fixed bridge available in Europe is the RGA7 and the ARZ307 I think. The new 7321 is US only and... no Prestige model. The 7x21 Prestiges or the 15271 were never available in Europe so there are no used ones on Ebay. 

So a fixed bridge RG Prestige or Premium would really fill a big gap here in Europe.


----------



## Deadfall (Aug 11, 2011)

oh my god


----------



## blackrobedone (Aug 11, 2011)

You guys really think that looks good? I'm trying to figure out which is the hoax: the guitar itself, or the enthusiasm for it . . .


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 12, 2011)

blackrobedone said:


> You guys really think that looks good? I'm trying to figure out which is the hoax: the guitar itself, or the enthusiasm for it . . .



I think it looks awesome.  But, I'm also an Ibby fanboy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 12, 2011)

blackrobedone said:


> You guys really think that looks good? I'm trying to figure out which is the hoax: the guitar itself, or the enthusiasm for it . . .



So you think the RG1527s in black looks good, but this doesn't?


----------



## JP Universe (Aug 12, 2011)

The 7 String Premium is the only production 7 string around the 1000K mark which gets my heart racing lately.... I'm getting one for Xmas..... It's settled!!!!!


----------



## Syriel (Aug 12, 2011)

Syriel said:


> So quality wise the EZ and the EZ-II are almost the same? I was thinking of getting an EZ / EZ-II to mod my Xiphos 7 with a trem. I'm intrigued with the ZPS and loved it when I played the RGD2127z, but its color ( chrome ) isn't exactly my thing, as opposed to the EZ-II on the 7320z which was black. Unless there's a black EZ available.



Anyone?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 12, 2011)

Syriel said:


> Anyone?


 
The EZ-II is WAAAAAAAY too new to really evaluate, but since no Premium or recent Standard series RG buyers have flooded the internet with complaints, I think it's okay to assume that, at worst, it's better than the Edge III. 

As far as I know, there is no black EZ-I in production, though you should ask the folks at the Ibanez Parts Store, as even if it's not listed, they often have parts in other colors from certain batches, such as gold Edge Lo-Pros, etc.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Aug 12, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The EZ-II is WAAAAAAAY too new to really evaluate, but since no Premium or recent Standard series RG buyers have flooded the internet with complaints, I think it's okay to assume that, at worst, it's better than the Edge III.
> 
> As far as I know, there is no black EZ-I in production, though you should ask the folks at the Ibanez Parts Store, as even if it's not listed, they often have parts in other colors from certain batches, such as gold Edge Lo-Pros, etc.


 
considering the EZ-II has locking trem studs AND the Zero Point System... it HAS to be better than the Edge III... the design is just far superior to the edge III.... i just hope that the metals used arent cheap, because my Edge III was pretty nice until the knife edges dulled out on me.. and that only took 3 years for that to happen


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 12, 2011)

Today I've been able to check one of the current RGA's with the Edge Zero II and it seemed very solid to me. Better than I expected.


----------



## sell2792 (Aug 12, 2011)

These seem nice, but I am still a little disappointed with Ibanez's current lineup of guitars.
I


----------



## illimmigrant (Aug 12, 2011)

t_phong said:


> I just wish Ibanez make a 7-string with hard tail bridge, something like the RG 7621.Cause i want a 7621 soooo bad !!!


 
One of the reasons why I ended up just ordering a Carvin.
I got tired of waiting for a hardtail 7 that appealed to me.


----------



## Syriel (Aug 12, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The EZ-II is WAAAAAAAY too new to really evaluate, but since no Premium or recent Standard series RG buyers have flooded the internet with complaints, I think it's okay to assume that, at worst, it's better than the Edge III.
> 
> As far as I know, there is no black EZ-I in production, though you should ask the folks at the Ibanez Parts Store, as even if it's not listed, they often have parts in other colors from certain batches, such as gold Edge Lo-Pros, etc.





rippedflesh89 said:


> considering the EZ-II has locking trem studs AND the Zero Point System... it HAS to be better than the Edge III... the design is just far superior to the edge III.... i just hope that the metals used arent cheap, because my Edge III was pretty nice until the knife edges dulled out on me.. and that only took 3 years for that to happen



Hrm. Thanks. I'll try to go check it out then.

I guess I can just stick with the Chrome EZ-I rather than go for the EZ-II that's too new. Or I could always go for a Lo Pro / Edge Pro.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 30, 2011)

Bumping the thread to post this:






These are coming to Italy in september, the price seems a bit high but I'm pretty sure these are not the final prices.


----------



## kmanick (Aug 30, 2011)

well I haven't had a chance to play one of the Premium 7's yet but daddys in Dedham (ma) has a red quitled 6 in the stoe and I played that yesterday.
It was pretty nice, I didn't plug it in but the build quality on it looked good and the neck was f'n killer on it. Very easy to play and very comfy. No trem bar on it so I couldnt get an diea of what the trem felt like either. 
But if these are being made in Indonesia then I will not be buying one.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 30, 2011)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Bumping the thread to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm currently trying to find out, if this can be considered as confirmed. My info from Ibanez was, that those won't come out until 2012. I'd be super stoked if they did come out now.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 30, 2011)

I hope they come out in the U.S. soon. Earlier this month I got to play an RG870 at Sam Ash in Atlanta and an RG920QM at the one in Raleigh. I was impressed. They felt very similar to my Prestige. The tremolo is nice too, a thousand times better than the Edge III ever was. You can feel how much better the quality is on the EZII. They feel much more like an actual Edge. Definitely excited for these to come out. Although, I hope the RG827QM comes in more colors than red, which was my least favorite of the 920QM's finishes. Don't get me wrong it's a nice finish, but the others look better in my opinion.


----------



## ItWillDo (Aug 30, 2011)

shitsøn;2640317 said:


> I'm currently trying to find out, if this can be considered as confirmed. My info from Ibanez was, that those won't come out until 2012. I'd be super stoked if they did come out now.


I asked the ones responsible for distribution and they were hoping to release it before December. So I think it shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 30, 2011)

shitsøn;2640317 said:


> I'm currently trying to find out, if this can be considered as confirmed. My info from Ibanez was, that those won't come out until 2012. I'd be super stoked if they did come out now.



I can safely say this is 100% accurate, Mogar Music is an exceptional dealer and always brings limited edition instruments first. This won't be a limited edition but a production model btw.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 30, 2011)

I was hoping for something other than the trans red too, that looks basically just like Schecter's damned Black Cherry of which they're so fond 

That being said, I'm probably going to get a 7-string again sometime in September/October and this is one I'll consider.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 31, 2011)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I can safely say this is 100% accurate, Mogar Music is an exceptional dealer and always brings limited edition instruments first. This won't be a limited edition but a production model btw.


I got confirmation, too. Happy to say I'll get one in Red Desert as soon as they arrive!


----------



## Metamurphic (Sep 16, 2011)

Found them for sale now on this german ebay store eBay


----------



## ItWillDo (Sep 16, 2011)

Metamurphic said:


> Found them for sale now on this german ebay store eBay



You can just get them from Thomann too: 
IBANEZ RG827QMZ-RDT PREMIUM 7STRING - Thomann Belgian Cyberstore


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 16, 2011)

ItWillDo said:


> You can just get them from Thomann too:
> IBANEZ RG827QMZ-RDT PREMIUM 7STRING - Thomann Belgian Cyberstore


ninja'd!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 16, 2011)

One of my students just bought one of the orange 6 string Premiums, and i was super impressed by the quality! I'm very critical of any non-Japan-made Ibanez, and i gotta say, it felt every bit as good as the Prestiges i've played. The only thing that was a little disappointing is that the fret wire seemed very narrow, not like the big wide frets i'm used to.


----------



## Swyse (Sep 16, 2011)

Metamurphic said:


> Found them for sale now on this german ebay store eBay



That is the 6 string version mate.


----------



## Isan (Sep 16, 2011)

IBANEZ RG827MZ-BK PREMIUM 7STRING - Thomann UK Cyberstore


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Sep 16, 2011)

HumanFuseBen said:


> One of my students just bought one of the orange 6 string Premiums, and i was super impressed by the quality! I'm very critical of any non-Japan-made Ibanez, and i gotta say, it felt every bit as good as the Prestiges i've played. The only thing that was a little disappointing is that the fret wire seemed very narrow, not like the big wide frets i'm used to.


 
i agree... the frets did seem a tad smaller... but not a huge deal for me... the shape of the frets on the other hand was amazing... very round and seemingly perfect...

the only thing i could say negatively against the premiums (and its more of an opinion than a statement) was that the neck was as thin as i like... it felt like a RG1000 or RG2000 series w/the wizard HP neck profile... im a big fan of the RG3000 series and the OG RG550/770s with the classic super wizard profile... on the other hand, it felt waaay better than any wizard II neck ive ever played

my local ibby dealer went from having 1 premium to having 4 premiums in the last month... i got a chance to inspect all 4 of them and every one i looked at seemed to be perfect as far as QC goes... every fret was beautiful, the finishing was immaculate... not one QC issue that my eye could detect

bottom line: if you have hate for the premium series, its probably because you havent tried one yet

i will be all over the new 7 string premiums as long as i get along with the neck profile on it (which im suuuper picky about)


----------



## eurolove (Sep 16, 2011)

Isan said:


> IBANEZ RG827MZ-BK PREMIUM 7STRING - Thomann UK Cyberstore


strange that they are fitted with those cap pickups i wish ibanez would use more dimarzios on their higher end models.

here is the red one: IBANEZ RG827QMZ-RDT PREMIUM 7STRING - Thomann UK Cyberstore


----------



## Gohloum (Sep 16, 2011)

I just purchaced a 2011 7320. I was suprised to see the neck was the same as the Premiums on the back (5 piece). I was also suprised at the weight as it's heavier like my Prestige 6, so I am assuming it's a mahogany body. My cousin is the manager of Mississippi Music so I got it just under 500. Great price!

Now, I like the premiums but I really wanted Liquifire/CrunchLab setup, so I had his tech swap the pickups, string it with GHS 7M (10 - 60), and do a complete setup. I ended up with a guitar at about the price of the premium, but with the electronics I wanted and professionally setup.

Only down side is no veneer, and centered fret markers, but it's for my studio... I'm actually a bass player and wanted a dependable workhorse for the studio that wasn't over $1000.00.

I'm very happy with the sound and playability of the guitar.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 16, 2011)

thomann is pretty much the best dealer in europe.


----------



## Rathmann (Sep 16, 2011)

So how do these measure up to the RG 7620s?


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Sep 16, 2011)

Gohloum said:


> I just purchaced a 2011 7320. I was suprised to see the neck was the same as the Premiums on the back (5 piece). I was also suprised at the weight as it's heavier like my Prestige 6, so I am assuming it's a mahogany body. My cousin is the manager of Mississippi Music so I got it just under 500. Great price!
> 
> Now, I like the premiums but I really wanted Liquifire/CrunchLab setup, so I had his tech swap the pickups, string it with GHS 7M (10 - 60), and do a complete setup. I ended up with a guitar at about the price of the premium, but with the electronics I wanted and professionally setup.
> 
> ...


 
1. the back is not the same as the premiums... the fact that both of them are 5 piece construction does not mean they are the same.. they have extremely different neck profiles and very different finishes

2. its heavier than your prestige because its a 7 string; and if your prestige 6 has a fixed bridge, then this is another reason why it would be heavier... trems tend to be quite a bit heavier than a fixed bridge

3. its not a mahogany body, its a basswood body - tbh, i have 2 RG7620s which are identical excluding the body and pickups... one happens to be mahogany while the other is the typical basswood body... and the mahogany one is a bit lighter than the basswood one


----------



## tank (Sep 16, 2011)

GAS


----------



## Gohloum (Sep 16, 2011)

> 1. the back is not the same as the premiums... the fact that both of them are 5 piece construction does not mean they are the same.. they have extremely different neck profiles and very different finishes
> 
> 2. its heavier than your prestige because its a 7 string; and if your prestige 6 has a fixed bridge, then this is another reason why it would be heavier... trems tend to be quite a bit heavier than a fixed bridge
> 
> 3. its not a mahogany body, its a basswood body - tbh, i have 2 RG7620s which are identical excluding the body and pickups... one happens to be mahogany while the other is the typical basswood body... and the mahogany one is a bit lighter than the basswood one



We let's see. If you are really gonna nitpick. First off, no Premier 7 is listed so lets compare necks with a Prestige since that's the only other choice:

Both are same materials 5 piece however prestige walnut is a smaller sliver. I don't on a Premier, only played one once, and best I can recall the walnut sections are approximately the same size. The neck types are different names, but if you look at the measurements, the only difference is the radius which is 430 on the Prestige 7 where it's 400 on the RG. RG has binding, Prestige doesnt (But I would assume a Premier would since the others do).

Do you have data on the Premier 7's neck to prove otherwise?

I own a 7320 and a 7321. My Prestige is a 1550 (black with Maple neck and trem). My guitar player has an older 7320 as well. This guitar is considerably heavier than all of them. My 7321 is older (not sure how old, I bought it off Ebay in 2003). So either I have an unusually dense piece of basswood (which could be possible) or the body wood is or has something else in it.

The main point I was trying to make, especially if anyone else owns older 732X series RGs is there is a noticeable upgrade in quality in the newer models. When did they make this change? I have no idea, I'm actually a bass player and play pre-gibson Tobias basses made by Mike himself. So, under investigation of the Premier series and noting the price point between similar models, an RG with an electronics swap, is not a bad choice to get the electronics you want in a dependable instrument. I can only speculate, but I would believe that a bad economy and lots of competition in the under $600 range may have influenced Ibanez to up the quality a bit to grab more market share... But again that is just speculation and talk I've had with a few store owners and distributors. 

So, I'm not trying to start any debates, just saying it's a good buy on a budget. And of course, I'd by the Premier if they sold it here. The veneer tops are really easy on the eyes .


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 16, 2011)

Premium dude! Premium!


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Sep 17, 2011)

Gohloum said:


> So, I'm not trying to start any debates, just saying it's a good buy on a budget. And of course, I'd by the Premier if they sold it here. The veneer tops are really easy on the eyes .


 
me neither man... i will say any ibanez isnt worth the buy... i feel like you always get your monies worth with ibanez... you spend 400$, you get a very solid 400$ guitar... but when you spend 1000$+, you really get an awesome instrument that very well worth the money... 2000$ for an RG2228? id spend that much for that guitar easily if i could afford it... im all for ibanez and i support the premium line... all 4 ive played were awesome.. i cant wait to actually feel one of these guitars... i predict the neck will similar to the new RG1527 necks since the premium 6s ive tried have felt a lot like the new RG1550s


----------



## Gohloum (Sep 17, 2011)

> i feel like you always get your monies worth with ibanez... you spend 400$, you get a very solid 400$ guitar... but when you spend 1000$+, you really get an awesome instrument that very well worth the money.



Also the consistency / quality control is really good. I bought mine sight unseen, shipped to me across state lines. 

I'll go ahead and throw this out there too. I buy from Mississippi music because of family discount and not tax or shipping out of state. My cousin Richie told me that 7 string sales for Ibanez in the US (at least in the south) are not very high. So in order to keep the sales moving (because I want to keep Ibanez interested in the 7 string US market) feel free to order from them and tell them I referred you. My name is TJ. Richie Jones, the GM is my cousin, and John Chappell is my alt sales person who honors Richie's pricing for me. Anytime you are in the market to buy something, feel free to call them first and just say you are 'a friend' of mine. Their number is 601-922-1200. Just make sure you send me a message through the forum so I know you called them.

FYI - They are also big Fender, Gibson, Yamaha, Roland, Line 6 Dealer. Also all Harmon group products - JBL, Crown, Shure, Presonous... Bought my JBL VRX Line array PA through them and saved about $4000.00 off best internet prices.

This recession sucks, and new instruments and gear are cool! So if this helps anyone out, your are gladly welcome.

TJ


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Sep 17, 2011)

Gohloum said:


> Also the consistency / quality control is really good. I bought mine sight unseen, shipped to me across state lines.
> 
> I'll go ahead and throw this out there too. I buy from Mississippi music because of family discount and not tax or shipping out of state. My cousin Richie told me that 7 string sales for Ibanez in the US (at least in the south) are not very high. So in order to keep the sales moving (because I want to keep Ibanez interested in the 7 string US market) feel free to order from them and tell them I referred you. My name is TJ. Richie Jones, the GM is my cousin, and John Chappell is my alt sales person who honors Richie's pricing for me. Anytime you are in the market to buy something, feel free to call them first and just say you are 'a friend' of mine. Their number is 601-922-1200. Just make sure you send me a message through the forum so I know you called them.
> 
> ...


 

haha... thanks for all that... but i dont think ill be buying a brand new ibanez for a few months... im too addicted to the late 90s 7 strings... and i have some hardcore GAS for a UV7BK, UV77MC and/or UV777GR... but one day i just HAVE to own of those sexy-as-fuck RGA427Z and a RG8527Z... but im really hoping that i can find a shop in NYC that will have a decent stock of prestige 7s that i can try out before i buy


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 17, 2011)

first bunch of real photos:


































































sooooo beautiful! getting mine next week. too pumped!

source: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ibanez-RG827.../170697208064?pt=Gitarren&hash=item27be58b100


----------



## Nag (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm jealous of you americans having RG Premiums with no middle pickup.


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 17, 2011)

Check this for more photos of the black Premium 7:

Ibanez RG827Z BK Premium 7 string * RG 827 prestige rga * NEW | eBay



Nagash said:


> I'm jealous of you americans having RG Premiums with no middle pickup.


This is the EU version, dude. Our Premium 7 doesn't come with a single coil!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 17, 2011)

ItWillDo said:


> If this turns out to be a joke, people are going to die...


 x 9001

Looks super smexeh!!


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm having some bad GAS attacks for that red one.
But I have also been GASing pretty hard for the APEX100.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 17, 2011)

Rathmann said:


> So how do these measure up to the RG 7620s?



rg7620 probably rapes it in every way possible. accept in looks. the premium is WAY sexier!!


OOOOOOOO i cant wait to get one of these things!!!! although since it will probably be at the $1200ish price mark, id rather just get an rg1527z and mod it.


----------



## wayward (Sep 17, 2011)

That's an unbelievable fucking finish -.- the GAS is killing me


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Sep 18, 2011)

holy shit.... that guitar looks sooo awesome.... and its kinda hard to judge from the pics, but it definitely looks closer to a 1527 profile than the 7321... the volute is nice too... i cant wait to try one out in person


----------



## Nag (Sep 18, 2011)

shitsøn;2665217 said:


> This is the EU version, dude. Our Premium 7 doesn't come with a single coil!




In Europe, they all have a middle single coil. And I don't like it.


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 18, 2011)

Nagash said:


> In Europe, they all have a middle single coil. And I don't like it.



No, the 7-string versions do NOT have a middle single coil.


----------



## Nag (Sep 18, 2011)

never seen a 7 string version yet, but since the 6 all have one... I thought.


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 18, 2011)

Nagash said:


> never seen a 7 string version yet, but since the 6 all have one... I thought.



have a look at these 2 links:

IBANEZ RG827QMZ-RDT PREMIUM 7STRING - Cyberstore Thomann Français

IBANEZ RG827Z-BK PREMIUM 7STRING - Cyberstore Thomann Français


----------



## Nag (Sep 18, 2011)

All right.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Sep 18, 2011)

The red one looks awesome!  


But how come it's so cheap? Crappy stock pickups? 

..And i love Ibanez. Best guitars.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 18, 2011)

shitsøn;2665199 said:


> first bunch of real photos:





HOLY COCK SHIT! When does this shit come to the USA?


----------



## MobiusR (Sep 18, 2011)

i just saw that 799 price.... Is it really gonna be 1k? Or is it gonna be dropped down to like a more ideal 800 to 900? If its 1k i rather spend it on a Prestige.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh god, so much GAS


----------



## CptMcKay (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh my god that is HOT. SO MUCH GAS.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 18, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> rg7620 probably rapes it in every way possible. accept in looks. the premium is WAY sexier!!



Don't forget the fretwork. Not bashing the RG7620, as it's a fucking awesome guitar, but after over a decade of use a lot of the fretwork on them can be hit or miss.


----------



## Sollesnes (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, that looks awesome!


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 19, 2011)

MobiusR said:


> i just saw that 799 price.... Is it really gonna be 1k? Or is it gonna be dropped down to like a more ideal 800 to 900? If its 1k i rather spend it on a Prestige.


I'm sure they're gonna be in a similiar pricing range of the Premium 6-strings, with a little bit of an upcharge. Guitars are more expensive over here, dude.


----------



## maximummetal288 (Sep 19, 2011)

Don't get me wrong I'm REALLY excited for these, but I am super butt hurt that Ibanez is only releasing them in red and black right now. I was really hoping for an orange, purple, or blue one...


----------



## Ninetyfour (Sep 19, 2011)

maximummetal288 said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm REALLY excited for these, but I am super butt hurt that Ibanez is only releasing them in red and black right now. I was really hoping for an orange, purple, or blue one...



Same bro, The high voltage violet was an excellent finish on the 6 string premiums.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Sep 19, 2011)

MobiusR said:


> i just saw that 799 price.... Is it really gonna be 1k? Or is it gonna be dropped down to like a more ideal 800 to 900? If its 1k i rather spend it on a Prestige.



And i thought Premium was a level above the Prestige series?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 19, 2011)

Black_Sheep said:


> And i thought Premium was a level above the Prestige series?



Nope. It is between Standard and Prestige. 

It's essentially Standard series materials and components, but with Prestige level attention to detail. What that means is that the materials and hardware of the Premiums are below that of Prestige, but it partly makes up for it with great fit, finish, and fretwork.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Sep 20, 2011)

These look fucking fantastic.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Sep 20, 2011)

Where's the black and the EMG's?


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 20, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nope. It is between Standard and Prestige.
> 
> It's essentially Standard series materials and components, but with Prestige level attention to detail. What that means is that the materials and hardware of the Premiums are below that of Prestige, but it partly makes up for it with great fit, finish, and fretwork.



It is a step above prestige in aesthetics, the look is rather j. custom-ish. I'd probably buy the (red) premium 7 before the 1527 just because it doesn't look so boring


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 20, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> It is a step above prestige in aesthetics, the look is rather j. custom-ish. I'd probably buy the (red) premium 7 before the 1527 just because it doesn't look so boring



That would be more opinion based than fact based. While I see what you mean for sure, I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy some black, basic looking guitars.


----------



## s4tch (Sep 20, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> ...I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy some black, basic looking guitars.



+1

The black one looks mighty fine, too. I'd like to compare it quality-wise with a 7620 and a 1527. I don't care about pickups, I'd drop in a D-Sonic7 anyway. I just doubt the Edge Zero II is good enough to match the Lo-Pro7.












(Check the ebay listing for some more images.)


----------



## Nag (Sep 20, 2011)

Holy wack that black one looks awesome ! 

Just wondering, either my browser is allergic to the PMT website, or the pics you show aren't on the website... where did you get the info and the pictures from ?


----------



## s4tch (Sep 20, 2011)

^Thanks for your remark, the link does not work indeed. Item number is 350492291954, you may try to enter it to the search field on ebay.com, this should do the trick.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Sep 20, 2011)

I think the Edge Zero II will do for now, at least the Edge trems are easier to work with than Floyd Roses, man those things are a death sentence if you break a string live and don't have a back up.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 20, 2011)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> Where's the black and the EMG's?



If you're not kidding I might just have to disagree you, sir.


Just kidding, I'd kill you.


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 21, 2011)

I just noticed, the red one is already old out at Thomann 
Does anybody know if the Premiums are only available in limited numbers in Europe?


EDIT: just one day later they are in stock again....thank god


----------



## Sikor (Sep 22, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> I just noticed, the red one is already old out at Thomann
> Does anybody know if the Premiums are only available in limited numbers in Europe?



I don't think so. 
Ibanez introduced Premium-series as a cheaper alternative to Prestiges.


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 22, 2011)

Sikor said:


> I don't think so.
> Ibanez introduced Premium-series as a cheaper alternative to Prestiges.



Yes, that makes sense. So, I'm hoping they will get more of these in stock soon 


EDIT: and I just took a look at the Thomann site again, and now it says in stock. 
Apparently they were only out of stock for like a day. I feel a lot better now


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 27, 2011)

Bumping this for the US guys who haven't seen this, yet:

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RG927QM


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 27, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Bumping this for the US guys who haven't seen this, yet:
> 
> Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RG927QM



With DiMarzio pickups.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 28, 2011)

I am so picking one (or ten) up when my family moves and we get settled and I have a job. Looks so awesome.


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 28, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Bumping this for the US guys who haven't seen this, yet:
> 
> Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RG927QM



Holy cow!!!!

Looks like the Premiums for the US are different from the ones for Europe.
No fair.... 

I guess the only difference are the PU's.

On the Ibanez website the are talking about a quilted maple top, but actually it's only a veneer, right?
I was wondering if this veneer has an actual influenced on the sound at all or if it's just for the looks?


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 28, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> I guess the only difference are the PU's.


That's the only difference, yes.

I don't get it, though... does anyone know the reasons for Ibanez putting them out with different pups across the globe? Not that I'd expect those DiMarzio/Ibz pups to be immensely superior, I'd swop them for DA7s or Evo7s anyways. The 6-string versions of those pickups never pleased me, but still...I'm confused by the policy and extra hassle for the production.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 28, 2011)

shitsøn;2667285 said:


> Guitars are more expensive over here, dude.



+1


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 28, 2011)

shitsøn;2680933 said:


> That's the only difference, yes.
> 
> I don't get it, though... does anyone know the reasons for Ibanez putting them out with different pups across the globe? Not that I'd expect those DiMarzio/Ibz pups to be immensely superior, I'd swop them for DA7s or Evo7s anyways. The 6-string versions of those pickups never pleased me, but still...I'm confused by the policy and extra hassle for the production.



From what I have been told the present RG827QM in Europe is limited, but will become a non-limited model in 2012. Maybe that one then will have the same PU's as the US model RG927QM?


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think guitars in general are more expansive in Europe, probably depends on the brand (and maybe also on the country).
For Ibanez I think the prices are about the same:

I just compared a black prestige RG1527 in price and it even was cheaper in a European store after the conversion.

I compared this: Ibanez RG1527 Prestige 7-String Guitar at zZounds

with : Ibanez RG1527Z Prestige Black

at the current dollar-euro exchange rate the zzounds price came out to 951 Euro.......


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Sep 28, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Bumping this for the US guys who haven't seen this, yet:
> 
> Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RG927QM


Oooh, I wonder if thats just a typo or if it really does have a 430mm radius.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 28, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> With DiMarzio pickups.


 
Damn... I thought they were gonna be actual DiMarzio signature brand name pups... not those DiMarzio/IBZ pups that everyone is STILL gonna swap out.


Yes I've tried them in an RG770DX and didn't think much of em...

It's kinda like replacing the stock rims on your car with stock rims from another car..... I WANT TEH GOOD SHIT MANG!!

That being said... I still REALLY want one of these guitars


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2011)

shitsøn;2680933 said:


> That's the only difference, yes.
> 
> I don't get it, though... does anyone know the reasons for Ibanez putting them out with different pups across the globe? Not that I'd expect those DiMarzio/Ibz pups to be immensely superior, I'd swop them for DA7s or Evo7s anyways. The 6-string versions of those pickups never pleased me, but still...I'm confused by the policy and extra hassle for the production.


 


Mindcrime1204 said:


> Damn... I thought they were gonna be actual DiMarzio signature brand name pups... not those DiMarzio/IBZ pups that everyone is STILL gonna swap out.
> 
> 
> Yes I've tried them in an RG770DX and didn't think much of em...
> ...


 
I really don't see why the DiMarzio/IBZ pickups are so not liked. They are just rebranded USA built and designed DiMarzio pickups, they just have really really small tweaks made in some cases.

They're not balls to the wall "Metal" pickups, but usually rebrands of Super3s, Air Zones, Nortons, etc. Even DiMarzio admits this openly. 

Pro Tip: if you want them to sound like DiMarzios, just scratch off the "/IBZ" part.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 28, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I really don't see why the DiMarzio/IBZ pickups are so not liked. They are just rebranded USA built and designed DiMarzio pickups, they just have really really small tweaks made in some cases.
> 
> They're not balls to the wall "Metal" pickups, but usually rebrands of Super3s, Air Zones, Nortons, etc. Even DiMarzio admits this openly.


 
This. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Pro Tip: if you want them to sound like DiMarzios, just scratch off the "/IBZ" part.


 
 

But hey, if that notion can give players a piece of mind, who am I to argue?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 28, 2011)

If they were as good as some people claim they are then everyone would be switching out for em or praising them

It would make those guitars THAT much better (if a lil more $)

Guess it wouldnt matter too much to someone who can't tell the difference in the first place.... I just remember not liking them as much as when I compared them to 'real' DiMarzios

and lol @ scratching off the /IBZ... that reminds me of the people who remove the LT emblems from their V6 camaros so people will think they are V8s.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I just remember not liking them as much as when I compared them to 'real' DiMarzios


 
What's not "real" about them? They exist in our current space and are made up of matter which was lovingly hand assembled in DiMarzio's NY facility. 



> and lol @ scratching off the /IBZ... that reminds me of the people who remove the LT emblems from their V6 camaros so people will think they are V8s.


 
The difference being is that removing the LT emblems doesn't make the engine grow bigger, but scratching off the /IBZ does turn them into "real" DiMarzios.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 28, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What's not "real" about them? They exist in our current space and are made up of matter which was lovingly hand assembled in DiMarzio's NY facility.
> 
> 
> 
> The difference being is that removing the LT emblems doesn't make the engine grow bigger, but scratching off the /IBZ does turn them into "real" DiMarzios.


 
Wonder why they've never ever had them available to order online, or don't even offer them on their official site... guess they don't think too much of them 

Looks like you have to buy these "lovingly hand assembled pups" used off fleabay or craigslist...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Wonder why they've never ever had them available to order online, or don't even offer them on their official site... guess they don't think too much of them
> 
> Looks like you have to buy these "lovingly hand assembled pups" used off fleabay or craigslist...


 
They do sell them, just branded under thier own respective names such as Super 2, Steve Morse Model, Super Distortion, and HS-2. 

If you're really dying for the ones with the differently labeled bobbins you can buy them directly from Ibanez, as DiMarzio refuses to sell OEM pickups to retailers or customers. Hence why you won't find any of the pickups they've made for Music Man guitars exclusively online either. 

Not sure why this concept is so hard to take in.


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 28, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I really don't see why the DiMarzio/IBZ pickups are so not liked. They are just rebranded USA built and designed DiMarzio pickups, they just have really really small tweaks made in some cases.


I had a set of those in my RGT220Z and just didn't like them for the sound I was looking for. I don't want so say they're bad pickups by any means, just not what I was looking for. I've swopped them for D Activators and was happy.



MaxOfMetal said:


> They're not balls to the wall "Metal" pickups


There you go, I'm a one trick pony, hahaha. I want dem ballz to teh wall Metuhl pups.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2011)

shitsøn;2681225 said:


> I had a set of those in my RGT220Z and just didn't like them for the sound I was looking for. I don't want so say they're bad pickups by any means, just not what I was looking for. I've swopped them for D Activators and was happy.
> 
> 
> There you go, I'm a one trick pony, hahaha. I want dem ballz to teh wall Metuhl pups.


 
Not surprising as the Super2 and Super Distortion are far better suited for Mahogany and Alder bodies.


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 28, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not surprising as the Super2 and Super Distortion are far better suited for Mahogany and Alder bodies.


That is good to know.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 28, 2011)

Well.. The US gets Dimarzios and we get Ibanez pups, still our model will probably cost more


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 28, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> With DiMarzio pickups.



FUCK YES! I was hoping we'd get DiMarzios since we had them on the 920's. This makes me want one so much harder than previously.

So fucking excite.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 28, 2011)

I read online and saw you say they are tweaked from the factory, but then you said they're just renamed pups already in the lineup.

I think you mean they are based off pups already in their lineup?

I guess we'll see how they hold out when more and more (reputable) peeps get Premium 7s and do reports

Still can't wait to try one and hear for myself... just prepared to change the pups to something I already know I will like if they don't work out


----------



## Arsis (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol if they made a 27' scale premium and slayed their RGD sales.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I read online and saw you say they are tweaked from the factory, but then you said they're just renamed pups already in the lineup.
> 
> I think you mean they are based off pups already in their lineup?
> 
> ...


 
From what I've found the Super2 and Super Distortion are damn near identical, including thier DC resistance, magnets, and weight. If they changed them it's too minute to really factor in. The Steve Morse is a little hotter than it's DiMarzio/IBZ equivalent, but it's really minor, the same goes for the HS-2.

Trust me, I've removed plenty of them from my guitars and those belonging to clients.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 28, 2011)

Sikor said:


> I don't think so.
> Ibanez introduced Premium-series as a cheaper alternative to Prestiges.



No, they introduced them as a "middle line" to allow them to jack up the prices on Prestige instruments even more.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> No, they introduced them as a "middle line" to allow them to jack up the prices on Prestige instruments even more.


 
I haven't seen the prices of Prestige models go up since the Premiums were introduced. The prices on Prestige models has steadily been increasing, but not because of the Premiums.


----------



## Arsis (Sep 28, 2011)

Are you saying pickups (like Super Distortion) are like those found stock in Ibanez guitars? (ibz/dmrz)

I've got a Super Distortion in mahogany/maple rga.



:it's sounds pretty thick compared to my M7.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2011)

Arsis said:


> Are you saying pickups (like Super Distortion) are like those found stock in Ibanez guitars? (ibz/dmrz)
> 
> I've got a Super Distortion in mahogany/maple rga.
> 
> ...


 
Yes. 

While the pickups are the same high quality DiMarzios as those available off the shelf, I do not think they are the best choice for certain wood combos, the typicall Ibanez Basswood/Maple/Rosewood combo isn't as well suited.


----------



## MobiusR (Sep 28, 2011)

$1,099.99?

Ibanez RG927QM Quilt Maple Top Guitar at AmericanMusical.com

Ughhhhhh


----------



## Murmel (Sep 28, 2011)

^
Welcome to our world, motherfucker.


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 28, 2011)

I think the price difference between these Premiums and the RG1527 is really not so big, I'd probably still go for the Prestige.
The quilted maple veneer does look very nice, though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2011)

No joke, if the fretwork on these is simialr to that of the 6-string Premiums, I'd probably take an RG927QM over an RG1527.


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 28, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> No joke, if the fretwork on these is simialr to that of the 6-string Premiums, I'd probably take an RG927QM over an RG1527.



Why? Not trying to be a dick, just curious. Would you say they are even better than Prestige guitars? Or do you like the quilted maple veneer-top?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 28, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Why? Not trying to be a dick, just curious. Would you say they are even better than Prestige guitars? Or do you like the quilted maple veneer-top?


 
As Max already stated, the fretwork is close to J-Custom playability. Much more comfy to play when the edges are rounded off, which is better than a lot of the Prestige guitars to be quite honest. 

Though I'm quite baffled how a lot of players have already passed off the Premium line just because of the veneer top alone.


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 29, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> As Max already stated, the fretwork is close to J-Custom playability. Much more comfy to play when the edges are rounded off, which is better than a lot of the Prestige guitars to be quite honest.
> 
> Though I'm quite baffled how a lot of players have already passed off the Premium line just because of the veneer top alone.



Ok, thanks. I have read in a review of the Premium 6-string guitars that the frets are rounded off very well.

I don't have a problem with the veneer top, I think it looks awesome, but since it's only a veneer it's only there for the looks and won't affect the sound, maybe that's why some people don't like it?
But one must realize that a 'real' maple top would make this guitar much more expensive.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 29, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Why? Not trying to be a dick, just curious. Would you say they are even better than Prestige guitars? Or do you like the quilted maple veneer-top?



Think of it as "been there, done that". I've had my fair share of RG1527s, and these look a little more interesting. 

If the fretwork is at close to JC level, then, from a playability standpoint, these Premiums could be every bit as awesome, and possibly more, than some RG1527s. 

Don't get me wrong, I love myself some RG1527s. They rock!


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 29, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Think of it as "been there, done that". I've had my fair share of RG1527s, and these look a little more interesting.
> 
> If the fretwork is at close to JC level, then, from a playability standpoint, these Premiums could be every bit as awesome, and possibly more, than some RG1527s.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love myself some RG1527s. They rock!



Thanks. I get it, and I can totally related to the 'something new/different' stand point.
I also still have to admit, I love the look of that maple veneer top.....


----------



## rockstarazuri (May 13, 2012)

I played an Ibanez Premium S earlier, it feels really close to my Prestige, quality wise. Here's hoping for a Premium S7 to come out soon


----------



## anunnaki (May 22, 2012)

Found the red quilted maple one for under 600 pounds on one website
definitely gonna buy it!


----------



## SkullCrusher (May 22, 2012)

I like Ibbys, but the tops just look like somebody has taken a picture of some flamed/quilted maple and printed it out and glued it to the guitar.

Not my Tang.


----------

